# sandbridge bouy report



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

dont post much on here as I don't do much yak fishing but anyway. launched ane to paddle out to the yellow bouy off sandbridge. trolled up a nice 10-11" bluefish on a gold spoon. worked my way out to the bouy with the live blue free lined on a stout rod and a big hook. once at the bouy I tried circling about and dropping the blue to different depths, none of which worked. I didn't see any life out there. did see a huge sea turtle and tons of dolphin near the beach. was hoping for a cobe or maybe a king or a big shark, maybe next time. btw that bouy was a long paddle!!!


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

I need to edit that, one sentence makes no sence


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

Rockhead youre crazy!! I go out to that buoy in my boat, thats a waays. pretty cool though aint it. That buoy is huge, caught some nice sharks out there. anyways...youre the man.........geo


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

yea It didn't look that far from the beach but it was!! I think it took me about 45 min each way


----------



## hic-lock (Jun 27, 2001)

*?*

WOW! That's a hump rockhead!

1 Question though....... What's the SOP for a big fish that far offshore and on a Yak?

I mean dayum, say you hook into a cobe and get him to the yak. What do ya do, knock the snot out of'em, drag'em up on the yak and paddle back in?

That seems kinda sketchy, I wouldn't want to be that far out and flip over. What's a Yaker do?


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

my plan was to fight him out then when spent drag him up on the yak and tie a cord through mouth & out gills, put back into water and tow in. the whole trip was a bit spur of the moment, but I'm pretty shure that guy Chad did it last summer with live eels and got a nice cobia. It seemed pretty safe to me you just want to do it on a day you know the weather/winds will be ok. a hard west wind would have been a bit sketchy.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

My family has a place there on chub lane,many many a summer day I sat on the beach with rods in the water looking at that bouy wondering what lurked beneath, I finally got motivated and went to find out.....nothing home. if the conditions look good I may try again this summer/fall


----------



## hic-lock (Jun 27, 2001)

gotcha.... I haven't done any Yak'en but have read a lot of posts by you folks. Sounds like you're comfortable with the stability when having to pull something up onto or leaning over the gunwale.

Anyone been dumped by a fish yet?

Guess I'll have to give one a try........ I need some new toys anyway!


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Chad got his cobe off that buoy a couple summers ago. We were anchored and chumming and using live eels and had seen a big fish in our slick earlier. A boat was approaching and Chad decided to hit the buoy again before it got to us. Good decision. He fought the 49 inch fish for almost two hours and it dragged him almost a mile from the buoy. Farther offshore. The boater stayed for the show and I used his net to scoop up the cobia. We've seen several cobes there and I hooked a monster biter that jumped all over the place, broke me off, then jumped all over the place for hours afterwards. Real pissed off. Great spot. We usually launch at the S-turns, it's less than 2 miles, but there can be a lot of current and the seas will kick up quickly. Best action seems to be later in the summer into September. Give a call if you go again and want some company. I've been itching for an ocean launch.

Ric
757-289-5136


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

hic I have never had a problem landing striper up to #20 on a yak before, matter of fact the only problem I ever had was when I did a surf launch at sandbridge, I thought I was well past the breakers so I started fiddling w/ my line or reel or something and in the meantime got turned broadside to the waves, got slapped hard by a 2-3 foot wave almost went into the water, my tackle box did get dumped and almost lost my pole too. it was winter and I was in about 10' of water so the tackle box was gone fer good. sad too cause it was loaded with streches, mojos and parachutes. the best way to get used to being stable on a kayak is to take it out in the surf when there is about 3' chop during the summer and "surf" the waves.


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

A lot of us have learned the hard way...leash it or lose it.


----------

